# error 0x80070052



## vvickieboy

Hi I am a new visitor. I have a problem transferring my images from pictures or documents or my c-drive to a usb port jump drive, be it SanDisc 2 G or Memorex traveldrive 2G. My Vista computer or my XP computer will download maybe 300 images and then say "an unexpected error is preventing the operation. Code error: 0x80070052. The directory or file cannot be created. " What is really weird is that I bought a 4 gigabyte flash off Ebay a year ago, with no brand name and that one transfers files or documents without ever giving me problems even now. So what am I missing that these flash units will not accept my images and documents.


----------



## MadFrom1991

Hey!
0x80070052 basically means "the directory or file can not be created". Make sure that you have sufficient access right on the PC that you are using! Try logging in as an account that is and administrator, and see if it works.

Hope this helps!


----------



## vvickieboy

Thank you for your answer MadFrom 1991. I do not know how to log a jump drive as an account that is an administrator. Could you kind of run me through it. Hope you do not mind vic


----------



## Terrister

He was asking if you are logged on to your computer using an administrator account?


----------



## MadFrom1991

Yes. Yes I was. Have you got an admin account, or are you just a standard user?


----------



## vvickieboy

Yes, I have my username as my administrator. But that is not the problem. I called up the people who make San Disc and they said that you cannot just store 500 images because the disc is stored in folders. Each image is considered a folder. So you have to put 500 images in a folder. I think that is a real dumb system and now my next question is where can I get a flash drive that would not operate. I have 4 gigabyte unmarked jump drive and it puts in thousands of images at a time and documents, movies, etc. That is what I need to get. San Disc and Memorex have become too complicated.


----------



## MadFrom1991

Question: Why he heck did you buy san disk?!?!?!


----------



## oldcrow59

the easiest solution to fix error 0x80070052 is....format the flash drive then create a folder then copy and paste your files to the folder it works just fine


----------



## nonbuff

can anybody tell me how to load a bog standard mp3 player without getting this damn error,i converted wma music to mp3 format then right clicked then clicked send to mp3, it worked for 155 tracks then the dreaded error raised its head,ive been told to put things into folders ,were when how? this is as clear as mud,where do i create a folder and how,then how do i get my converted tracks to the folder?, how many cds can i convert to a folder? the guy that sold me the player says"do not create seperate folders, load to root directory?what who were?this is getting silly i thought these things were supposed to be simple like me,im not phd material if anyone can do an abc guide id be gratefull,the terminollogy doesnt help !!cheers:upset::4-dontkno


----------

